# Première actualisation pole emploi



## Nounoukath (8 Août 2022)

Bonjour à tous

Je viens solliciter votre aide, c'est la première fois que je vais m'inscrire à pole emploi. Création du compte ok. Ma question concerne l'actualisation pour déclarer le mois de juillet. Pour déclarer le nombre d'heures c'est quelles heures ? les heures réelles ou les heures mensualisé sur paje emploi ? Merci bonne journée
kath


----------



## isa19 (8 Août 2022)

bonjour,
 vous déclarez vos heures mensualisées, votre salaire brut et vous joignez vos fiches de paies en même temps  . Et vous pouvez passer par zen pole emploi c'est facile pour les assmat.


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Août 2022)

Bonjour avant je mettais 1h comme on m'avait dit mais depuis un moment je mets le nombre d'heures mensualisées notées sur mon bulletin de salaire que j'envoie également ... de toute façon la déclaration se fait pour chaque employeur et c'est eux qui font le calcul d'heures voilà !


----------



## Griselda (8 Août 2022)

en effet sur zen polemploi c'est mieux adapté et facilitant pour nous les AMs, dans ce cas tu mets le nbr d'h payées total pour chaque PE ce mois ci. Quoi qu'il arrive ce qui importe c'est le montant du salaire Brut car c'est la dessus qu'ils vont calculer combien d'ARE ils te donnent.


----------



## nanou36 (12 Août 2022)

Nounoukath
Idem j'inscris depuis tjrs 2 au niveau heures car 2 contrats + montant brut pole emplois calcule nbre jours ARE 
Sur cela...


----------



## nanou36 (12 Août 2022)

Oups j'oubliais je scanne bien entendu mes 2 bulletins salaires de Pajemploi que je joins via mon espace.


----------



## nounoucat1 (12 Août 2022)

Bonjour je n'emploie pas pole emploi zen et c'est tout de même simple. Il faut inscrire le nombre d'heures de la mensualisation inscrit sur la feuille de paie et le salaire brut. Si plusieurs employeurs il faut additionner les heures et les bruts. De toute façon pôle compare avec les feuilles de paie fournies .


----------



## chantal01 (12 Août 2022)

bonjour, pour le nombre d'heure à déclarer le mieux contacter votre agence, car chacune est différente, puis scanner et envoyé vos bs. bonne journée


----------

